# Classic Steam Value removal.



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi

I need to replace the steam valve on my classsic. I have removed the two Allen bolts, un-screwed the wand and removed the nob on the side. But it's stuck fast. Any tips in getting the old one off?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

never took one off myself but other people have said you just need to keep prising it till it moves, not sure if there s a technique to it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Use a large flat bladed screwdriver , gently lever between top of boiler and underside of steam valve. When out carefully clean the recess in the top of the boiler.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Cheers.

In the end I put a long screw driver up through the steam wand hole so the fiat head of the screwdriver was touching the steam valves and then WHACKED IT with a hammer. Seemed to be glued in place by limescale. Strange as I descale after every 1kg of beans. Could be physiological but it seems to be steaming better.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is not the scale, it is the interaction between different metals i.e. aluminium and brass.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Chemistry was never my strong subject at school


----------

